# Teak wood salad bowl set restoration



## bluegirlroses (Dec 23, 2011)

I am working dilligently on restore project of teak wood bowls - I have done rough sand on half of them but needed a break do to arthritis, something I am sure many of us have =D before i move on to the finner sanding -- In following pics is the most damaged one it has disease or bug burrow on outside and close enough on inside to each other as to make sanding impossible to remove without ruining the bowl. I do not know teak wood property well other than is dense and oily wood and can be re surfaced to its original beauty and durability and the dust is awful and known to cause serious allergic reactions and breathing complications if not properly masked n dust collected (done that burnt my lungs already) AND as it is a food grade item If anyone has any ideas on how to fill such holes n be safe to eat on still I would appreciate the info - and everyone seems to be leaning to oil finish of mineral or olive on what I have read on or personally asked people. If any of you have any other ideas for food grade oil finish/ or how to repair holes in teak - your input would be greatly appreciated =D If I cant bring it back maybe I can use it to hold table candle would still be beautiful and used but id like to try.. ty I will update on complete project so you can all see


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Deni

I would clean the holes with acetone and fill them with epoxy or ca glue.

Al


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

boogalee said:


> Hi Deni
> 
> I would clean the holes with acetone and fill them with epoxy or ca glue.
> 
> Al



+1 on the epoxy....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't think of anything better than the epoxy that has been suggested Deni. Over here lots of expensive furniture is made from Marri and Karri, and both of these timbers have blemishes, even cavities which are filled in with clear epoxy with no attempt to colour them however, powered dyes can be mixed with epoxy but in my opinion tends to make the patch more obvious.


----------



## bluegirlroses (Dec 23, 2011)

*teak wood bowls*

thanks all of you for responding - I will use epoxy i have some out in the shed and I found my bottle of mineral oil so I think I will use that =) - I have heard use olive but then I heard that I shouldn't because it might go gunky n sticky on my project -and I know after is cured to use olive now and then will keep it looking beautiful -- I will try and post pic on the tread to let all of you know how turned out - but it is looking good =) so far


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Deni, olive oil can turn rancid. A much better choice is mineral oil with a little bees wax melted in it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

When I fill bug burrows and holes I use the sawdust from the bowl I am sanding and mix it with Titebond III waterproof glue. I have a couple of bowls like this and have used them now for over 3 yrs with no problems. I can tell you do not use CA glue because it doesn't last. I use walnut oil from Drs. Workshop. Home He is a Professor of Biochemistry and a specialist in Biochemical Toxicology. I have spoken to Mike several times and he will answer e-mails promptly if you have questions. I use it on all my plates and bowls that we use almost daily now for about 6 yrs. About once a year I renew the oil and haven't had a problem yet. I have used mineral oil but don't like it because it never dries and collects dust. Olive oil or veggie oils will turn rancid. So not good to use. Just another way of doing things. Good luck.


----------



## bluegirlroses (Dec 23, 2011)

ty bernie your post was very helpful =D Is what I had been told also I think I am going to do the wax and mineral oil as I have both from other projects =D and I will remember the epoxy on my next venture for supplys as i have seen the ca glue and the titebond brands and was undecided till I heard or knew more about each product


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to see you in the shed, Deni.

Did we almost meet last year?


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

I turned a couple of small bowls out of cherry and used this Mahoney's Food-Safe Fine Finishes - Rockler Woodworking Tools with the wax as the final finish. Contrary to what the one reviewer said, I had no problems. It isn't cheap though.


----------



## bluegirlroses (Dec 23, 2011)

I am almost finished with last 2 bowls the holes are filled with the epoxy after the acetone I have used the mineral oil n they are beautiful and look new on the ones I have already oiled still need to wax coat them -will show finished soon I hope =D


----------



## bluegirlroses (Dec 23, 2011)

by march we are hoping for a circuit board for a lathe that I have access to.. so maybe by summer I can start turning my own works instead of just repair I am hopeful and excited with prospects =D


----------



## bluegirlroses (Dec 23, 2011)

*finished restore on teak salad set*

:lol:I am very pleased with the way my salad set turned out the grains in the wood just glisten n come out ...I epoxy filled holes, you can hardly see them and used mineral oil and bees wax to finish them off.. thank you for all the tips and input It is just as beautiful as it would have been new more protects to come after first of the yr. and I am getting out to the shed to help work on a student desk with friend and more protects of my own creations to come


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a good looking set that came out very well. Merry Christmas.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I reckon that you've been out and bought a new set Deni! Only joking, they look great but a WAX finish for salad bowls doesn't sound right. Have a great Christmas Deni.


----------



## bluegirlroses (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to everyone! and No Mr Harry I did not go buy a new set lol my 2 blisters are healing from all the sanding lol =D --- the Bees wax is safe for food and it locked in the shine on the set I am glad I decided to last coat them with it - will protect it more from metal forks and washing them =) I made my deadline woot woot =D


----------

